# القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مدينتان عربيتان ضمن 21 مدينة مهددة بارتفاع مستويات البحار
1129 (GMT+04:00) - 21/10/07






الانبعاثات الحرارية الناجمة عن المصانع وعوادم السيارات وراء الظاهرة الكارثية
--------------------​*بانكوك، تايلاند(CNN) --حذرت منظمة أمريكية معنية بالمتغيرات المناخية أن 21 مدينة حول العالم، بينها مدينتان عربيتان، مهددة بخطر ارتفاع مستوى سطح البحر بجانب كوارث أخرى متصلة بظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري، وفي الغضون أظهر مسح أن الغالبية العظمى من الأمريكيين تعتقد أن على إدارة واشنطن التحرك لتخفيف معدل الانبعاثات الحرارية الضارة، حتى في حال تقاعس الدول الأخرى.*
ويتوقع "معهد مراقبة العالم" (Worldwatch Institute) أن يهدد ارتفاع مستويات البحار، بحلول العام 2015، 33 مدينة حول العالم ذات معدلات سكانية تصل إلى 8 مليون نسمة، على الأقل، من بينها 21 مدينة هي الأكثر عرضة لخطر المياه المرتفعة، نقلاً عن الأسوشيتد برس.
ووفق دراسات أعدتها الأمم المتحدة ومنظمات بيئية أخرى مختصة من بين تلك المدن: القاهرة والإسكندرية في مصر، وداكا في بنغلاديش، وبونس آيرس في الأرجنتين، وريو دي جنيرو في البرازيل، وشنغهاي وتيانجين في الصين، ومومباي وكلكتا في الهند، وجاكارتا في إندونيسيا، وطوكيو وأوساكا-كوبي في اليابان، ولاغوس في نيجيريا، وكراتشي في باكستان، وبانكوك في تايلاند، ونيويورك ولوس أنجلوس في الولايات المتحدة.
ونبه الخبراء الأمريكيون والأوروبيون إلى أن عُشر سكان العالم، أي 643 مليون نسمة، يعيشون في مناطق منخفضة عن سطح البحر، وأكثر عرضة لتهديدات المتغيرات المناخية، وأن أحدث تلك الدول التي دخلت في نطاق الخطر هي: الصين، والهند، وبنغلاديش، وفيتنام، وإندونيسيا، واليابان، ومصر، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، فضلاً عن تايلاند والفلبين.
*استطلاع: معظم الأمريكيون يعتقدون الانبعاثات الحرارية وراء التغييرات*
كشف استطلاع حديث للرأي أن معظم الأمريكيين يتهمون الانبعاثات الحرارية الناجمة عن عوادم السيارات والمصانع والبيوت الخضراء كسبب رئسي وراء ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري، ويرون أن على الحكومة خفض معدل تلك الغازات الضارة، حتى في حال تخلف الآخرين.
ويرى 56 في المائة من الذين شملهم المسح، الذي أجرته CNN بالتعاون مع "أوبينيون ريسيرش"، أن ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري ثبتت، دون شك، وأنها من فعل البشرية.





ظاهرة التغييرات المناخية أضحت حقيقة لا ريب فيها
-------------------​وفي المقابل، زعم 21 في المائة من المستطلعين أن الاحتباس الحراري ليس سوى متغيرات طبيعية أو أن الظاهرة لم تثبت بعد.
وشددت الغالبية - 66 في المائة - أن على بلادهم بذل أقصى الجهود للتصدي لخفض الظاهرة، حتى في حال تجاهل الدول الأخرى لها، مقارنة بـ 52 في المائة في استطلاع سابق أجري عام 2001.
وفي ذلك الاستطلاع، قرن 34 في المائة من الأمريكيين دور واشنطن بتحرك الدول الأخرى لخفض الانبعاثات الحرارية الضارة.
وشمل الاستطلاع، الذي أعد خلال الفترة ما بين 12 إلى 14 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول الجاري، 1212 شخصاً بالغاً بهامش خطأ يزيد أو ينقص عن 4.5 في المائة نقطة.
وعلى صعيد متصل، حذرت الدول الجزر في مطلع الشهر الحالي أنه رغم النقاش الذي أثير حول ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري العالمية واحتمال ارتفاع مستوى سطح البحر، إلا أنه لم يكن هناك أي إجراءات كبيرة فعالة، تثير الاهتمام حول تغيرات المناخ التي تهدد وجودها.
وقال وزير خارجية جزر المالديف، عبدالله شهيد، أمام اجتماع الجمعية العمومية للأمم المتحدة إن "المجتمع الدولي قام بعقد العديد من المؤتمرات والقمم، التي تم الاتفاق من خلالها على برامج وخطط متنوعة للتصرف، غير أن الفشل كان حليف التطبيق مقابل الأقاويل والبلاغة."
أدى النمو الاقتصادي العالمي إلى تسارع مستوى انبعاثات غازات الدفيئة إلى حد خطير، لم يتوقع العلماء حدوثه قبل مرور عقد من الآن، وفقا لما صرح به، خبير أسترالي بارز في التغيرات المناخية.
قال تيم فلانري لمحطة الإذاعة والتلفاز الأسترالية، إن تقريرا وشيكا من الهيئة الدولية الحكومية المعنية بتغيرات المناخ، والتابعة للأمم المتحدة، سيحتوي بيانات جديدة تظهر بأن مستوى الغازات المغيرة للمناخ في الغلاف الجوي، قد وصل بالفعل إلى معدلات حرجة.
وقال فلانري مؤلف الكتاب الجديد؛ "صانعو الطقس: كيف يغير الإنسان المناخ وما الذي يعنيه للحياة على الأرض" الذي كان ضمن أكثر الكتب مبيعا في العالم، إن البيانات أظهرت بأن كميات أكسيد الكربون وانبعاثات أخرى من غازات الدفيئة، وصل إلى ما يقارب 455 جزءا لكل مليون بحلول منتصف عام 2005، متقدما تماما عن الحسابات السابقة للعلماء.
وبإمكان البيانات الجديدة أن تزيد من أهمية الجولة القادمة من المحادثات المتعلقة بتغير المناخ، التي ستجريها الأمم المتحدة في جزيرة بالي الاندونيسية في ديسمبر/كانون الأول، والتي تهدف للبدء بمفاوضات حول بديل لبروتوكول "كويوتو" لعام 1997 والذي ينتهي مفعوله في 2012 .
وفي شأن متصل، أكدت وكالة أبحاث الفضاء والطيران الأمريكية "ناسا" أن ثقب طبقة الأوزون فوق القارة القطبية الجنوبية تقلص اتساعه بنسبة تصل إلى حوالي 16 في المائة، عن معدلات اتساعه المسجلة في العام الماضي، إلا أن علماء الغلاف الجوي بوكالة ناسا قالوا إن الثقب ما زال بحجم أكبر من قارة أمريكا الشمالية، وما زال أمامه كثير من العقود ليعود إلى وضعه الطبيعي.
وتمثل طبقة الأوزون درع واق لحماية الحياة على كوكب الأرض، عن طريق منع مرور الأشعة فوق البنفسجية القادمة من الشمس، إلا أن ثقوباً تم رصدها بهذه الطبقة مؤخراً، بدأت في الاتساع بصورة "مقلقة"، نتيجة تزايد معدلات التلوث بالغازات الناتجة عن كثير من الأنشطة البشرية، مثل غازات "الكلوراين" و"البروماين"، التي تؤدي إلى تدمير طبقة "الستراتوسفير"، بالغلاف الجوي.(التفاصيل هنا :ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية ) .


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

موضوع خطير جدا وخصوصا القاهره واسكندريه:ab5:

دى بلدى بس بجد الموضوع خطير  دى كارثه مش ممكن معالجه الموصوع

بجد لسه بدرى اة بس انا قلقت  بنا يستر

اشرك وربنا يوفقك ويكون معاك​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع خطير جدا وخصوصا القاهره واسكندريه:ab5:​
> 
> كاندي بتحتج :gun:!!!
> ربنا يستر ​
> ...


للمزيد حول ظاهرة الاٍحتباس الحراي ( أو الدفيئه ) أرجو قراءه الموضوع التالي :
الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .

شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

المزيد عن ظاهرة الدفيئه ( الاٍحتباس الحراري ) في منتدانا .
عالم يقترح استخدام عوالق البحر لمكافحة الاحتباس الحراري

2000 جزيره أندونيسيه مهدده بالغرق بحلول عام ( 2030 ) !!!​ 
و نكرر للأهميه و التوسع الموضوع :
الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .​ 
سلام و نعمه .​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

ربنا يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستر 

دى كارثة و انا فى اسكندرية قدام البحر مباشرة يعنى ربنا يستر 

يا رب يطلعوا غلطانيين فى الابحاث دى

شكرآ يا قلم حر بس زعلتنى :smil13:​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستر
> يا رب .​
> 
> دى كارثة و انا فى اسكندرية قدام البحر مباشرة يعنى ربنا يستر​
> ...


أولا : أهلا و سهلا بعودتك ....ربنا يبارك حياتك و أسرتك الجديده و يملاها فرح و سلام كاملين .
ثانيا : هل تتوقعي أن تقوم الحكومه المصريه بالفرجه على ( غرق ) الاٍسكندريه مثلا ؟
لا أظن .....و ممكن جدا تقوم ببناء أسوار أو سدود بحريه  ( في المناطق الأكثر اٍنخفاضا المواجهه للبحر ) مما يمنع أي دخول ماء البحر للمدينه .
طبعا مشروع ضخم و عاوز تمويل كبير .......لكن أي تكلف لا يمكن أن نقارنها بالخسائر المتوقعه ( لو فعلت غرقت الاٍسكندريه ....لا سمح ألله ) .

و هذا الحل ممكن يحمي المدينه لسنين و سنين ( خمسين سنه مثلا ) .... و خلال هذه السنين يجب أن يتم السيطره على هذه الظاهره التي تسبب ذوبان الثلوج ( في القطبين خصوصا ) و اٍرتفاع منسوب مياه البحر بسبب ذلك .
لاحظي أن هناك مدن شهيره تانيه مهدده بالغرق !
أقتبس منن الموضوع :


> ووفق دراسات أعدتها الأمم المتحدة ومنظمات بيئية أخرى مختصة من بين تلك المدن: القاهرة والإسكندرية في مصر، وداكا في بنغلاديش، وبونس آيرس في الأرجنتين، وريو دي جنيرو في البرازيل، وشنغهاي وتيانجين في الصين، ومومباي وكلكتا في الهند، وجاكارتا في إندونيسيا، وطوكيو وأوساكا-كوبي في اليابان، ولاغوس في نيجيريا، وكراتشي في باكستان، وبانكوك في تايلاند، ونيويورك ولوس أنجلوس في الولايات المتحدة.


لاحظي :
مدن يابانيه و أمريكيه و برازيليه ( و غيرها ) مهدده أيضا !
يعني رد الفعل للسيطره على الظاهره أكيد سيكون عالمي .
أنا من ناحيتي : أطمنك:flowers: ......بس شكل الدراسه دي هاتكون جرس اٍنذار صوته عالي للعالم كله للتنبه للأخطار القادمه بسرعه !
و لا أظن أن العالم سيتجاهل هذه الظاهره أبدا أبدا .
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## the servant (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

سلام ونعمة اخي قلم,,,

فعلا موضوع رائع ومهم جداا خصوصا انك جبت سيرة مصر يا سيدي طب ما لبنان وسوريا جيرانا علي البحر
اشمعني مصر ( القاهرة والكس) كمان يعني انا في القاهرة ممكن اصحي الصبح الاقي بيتنا علي الكورنيش..

عن جد موضوع خطير وفعلا بيهدد البشرية كلها.. لكن هذا عمل الانسان وصنعة يدة والذي يفعلة الانسان شر
اياة يحصد بعد مافعلة بطبقة الاوزون لايلوم الا نفسة وسبب الانبعاث الحراري 

تسمحلي اعرف اية هو الابعاث الحراري:"يتخذ الجو الأرضي شكل مصفاة تترك بعض الأشعة الضوئية الشمسية تمر وتحتفظ بالحرارة ما فيه الكفاية لتزويد الأرض بدرجة حرارة ملائمة للحياة. بعض الغازات الموجودة بكمية قليلة في الجو السفلي (الهدروجان، ديوكسيد الكاربون، الميتان، أكسيد نتروني) هي المتسببة في هذه الظاهرة، فبدون احتباس حراري تكون درجة الحرارة المتوسطة على سطح الكوكب في حدود n 0c 18 "(معجم اليونيسكو).

- مخاطر تزايد الاحتباس الحراري: إذا استمرت دول العالم في إنتاج الغازات الدافئة بكميات كبيرة فإن كوكب الأرض مهدد بحصول تغيرات مناخية خطيرة (بدأنا نعاني البعض منها منذ السنوات الأخيرة) مرتبطة أساسا باتساع ثقب طبقة الأوزون وارتفاع متوسط درجة الحرارة بخمس درجات مئوية، مما سينتج عنه: حدوث العواصف المفاجئة غير المعتادة، وازدياد التصحر، وذوبان الجليد الذي سيتسبب في ارتفاع منسوب البحار والمحيطات مما سيؤدي إلى غمر عدد من المناطق الساحلية

رب المجد قادر يحمي من كل شر ويسد عنا كل ابواب الجحيم...شكراا استاذي العزيز علي الموضوع المهم


----------



## la Vierge Marie (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

فعلا دي كارثة كبيرة 
ربنا يستر
الحمد لله ان الدار البيضاء مش من بين المدن دي
الحمد لله :closedeye​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخي قلم,,,
> سلام و نعمه أخي .
> 
> فعلا موضوع رائع ومهم جداا خصوصا انك جبت سيرة مصر يا سيدي طب ما لبنان وسوريا جيرانا علي البحر
> ...


شكرا لمرورك و تعليقك الجوهري .....و خصوصا الاٍضافات المهمه جدا .
 ملاحظه تعليقي لم يكن شرح لك ( فأنا أظنك تعرف ما كتبته أنا أو على الأقل أغلبه ) لكن حتى يستفيد القارىء ( خصوصا الزوار ) من أي معلومه قد تكون مجهوله عنده .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> فعلا دي كارثة كبيرة
> 
> ربنا يستر
> الحمد لله ان الدار البيضاء مش من بين المدن دي
> ...


ربنا يستر .
و نأمل بعلاج جذري لتلك الظاهره ( أو على الأقل وقف نتائجها المرعبه لو لم نهتم بعلاجها ) في أقرب وقت .
شكرا للمرور .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## فادية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

قلم حر :thnk0001:
كل كام يوم تجيبلنا الاخبار المفزعه دي
انا عارفه انك مجرد ناقل للمواضيع 
بس بالراحه علينا يا سيدي انا كل ما الاقي حته اقول اهرب ليها لو هولندا غرقت الاقيك بعد كام يوم  جايبلنا  خبر الحته دي وانها  هتغرق  هي كمان 
طب انا دلوقتي اروح فين :cry2:
مهو لو مستوى البحار والمياه ارتفعت هولندا هتكون اول بلد يغرق دي تحت مستوى سطح البحر يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااااس :crying:
ربنا يستررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :94:​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



فادية قال:


> قلم حر :thnk0001:​
> 
> كل كام يوم تجيبلنا الاخبار المفزعه دي
> !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


فعلا : التجربه الهولنديه لمنع مياه البحر من اٍغراق الأرض المجاوره للبحر ( و التي بطبيعتها أوطى من سطح البحر ...... تجربه لازم نفتح بيها حوار فعال و قوي .
شكرا للتنبيه و المرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Fadie (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

شوفلنا حتة نقعد فيها عندكوا فى الشام بقى يا قلم حر


----------



## فادية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



قلم حر قال:


> فعلا : التجربه الهولنديه لمنع مياه البحر من اٍغراق الأرض المجاوره للبحر ( و التي بطبيعتها أوطى من سطح البحر ...... تجربه لازم نفتح بيها حوار فعال و قوي .
> شكرا للتنبيه و المرور .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


 
خلاص يا قلم حر انا هعمل حسابي  وابتدي  بعمل اوراقي واروح اعيش في جبال الهيملايا :crazy_pil
 اظن لو جبال هيملايا غرقت يبقى قول على الكرة الارضيه  يا رحمن يا رحييييييييييييييييييييييم :11azy:​


----------



## safsofeh (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

*ربنا يحمي بلادنا كلها
وشعبنا كمان 
اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يستر​*


----------



## the servant (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

سلام ونعمة قلم,,,

طبعا اخي العزيز مهما اجيب من معلومات مش ممكن تكون في قيمة معلوماتك...

لكن بمناسبة ذكرك لموضوع نهر النيل في مصر وتاثرة بالانبعاث الحراري,في دراسة يتأكد أن الصراع المدفوع بأسباب مناخية في طريقه إلى أفريقيا ، وأن النيل قد يفقد 80 في المئة من تدفقه إلى مصر بسبب التغيرات المناخية وأن مصر مهددة أيضاً بارتفاع منسوب مياه البحر وغرق أجزاء من دلتا النيل ، مما سيؤدي إلى تشريد 2 مليون مصري ، وتهديد الاستقرار الداخلي في البلاد ، وزيادة التوتر بين مصر وجيرانها الجنوبيين 

اعتقد اخي العزيز لو حدث هذا صدقني ستكون كارثة اكثر من كارثة غرق الاراضي لأن المياة هي سلاح فتاك
يمكن ان تشعل حروب لاحصر لها ولا احد يعرف نتائجها سوي الهنا القدير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

شكرآ يا قلم حر على ترحيبك بيا 

و شكرآ كمان أنك طمنتى و انا كمان قريت لماما الخبر قالتلى انها سمعت فى التليفزيون عنة و ان مصر بتستعد و بتحضر خطة لمواجهة الخطر دا زى معملوا السد العالى هايعملوا حاجة برضة كدا للكارثة دى و باقى الدول اللى معرضة للخطر دى هتشترك و تستعد لمواجهة و تفادى الكارثة دى 

و ربنا يستر و يحافظ على اولادة فى كل مكان


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



فادية قال:


> خلاص يا قلم حر انا هعمل حسابي وابتدي بعمل اوراقي واروح اعيش في جبال الهيملايا :crazy_pil
> 
> 
> اظن لو جبال هيملايا غرقت يبقى قول على الكرة الارضيه يا رحمن يا رحييييييييييييييييييييييم :11azy:​


 
فادية احنا اخوات ماتنسينيش حضريلى ورقى معاكى :fun_lol:


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



Fadie قال:


> شوفلنا حتة نقعد فيها عندكوا فى الشام بقى يا قلم حر


يا أهلا و يا سهلا .
تنور .
أنا ساكن في مدينه ترتفع عن سطح البحر حوالي ( 800 م ) كمتوسط ؟؟؟
أيه رأيك ؟
تنفع ؟


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



فادية قال:


> خلاص يا قلم حر انا هعمل حسابي وابتدي بعمل اوراقي واروح اعيش في جبال الهيملايا :crazy_pil
> 
> 
> اظن لو جبال هيملايا غرقت يبقى قول على الكرة الارضيه يا رحمن يا رحييييييييييييييييييييييم :11azy:​


قلنا : جبال الأنديز مش الهمالايا :act19:!!
تعرفي كم نسبة ذوبان الثلوج في الهمالايا حاليا ؟؟؟
خايف تجرفك الميه !!
أو بلاش : روحي لجبل في منطقه صحراويه ......دا أأمن مكان:mus13: !


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة قلم,,,
> سلام و نعمه .
> 
> طبعا اخي العزيز مهما اجيب من معلومات مش ممكن تكون في قيمة معلوماتك...
> ...


فكرتني بموضوع الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد . ( و فيه تم التطرق لمصر و أفريقيا في أكثر من مداخله أقتبس منها ( ما قل و دل ) :


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أشكرك لاٍضافاتك الرائعه و تعليقاتك الجوهريه .....فمن خلالها نتوسع في طرح أي موضوع بشكل علمي و عملي , فيستفيد كل من يدخل الموضوع و يهتم به بنسبه أكبر .....و هذا هو هدفنا بالأساس .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



safsofeh قال:


> *ربنا يحمي بلادنا كلها​*
> *وشعبنا كمان *
> 
> *اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يستر*​


اٍستجب يا رب .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شكرآ يا قلم حر على ترحيبك بيا
> !!!!!!
> دا أقل من الواجب مع ( فراشة المنتدى ) .
> 
> ...


بالعاده : التقارير العلميه تدرس الوضع الحالي ......و الوضع المستقبلي ( كنظره مستقبليه ) لو وقفنا نتفرج ( بدون أن نفعل أي شيء ) !
يعني هدفها : أن تشرح ما هو متوقع حدوثه , بدون أن يتدخل البشر لمنع تلك الأخطار المتوقعه أو معالجة أسبابها .
الهدف : توضيح الأخطار الكبيره من أجل الاٍسراع بمعالجة الوضع قبل أن يصبح علاجه مستحيلا أو صعبا جدا .
يعني : مش لازم نخاف من تقرير بيخوفنا من أحداث مستقبليه ( بعد سنين ) لأن الهدف هو التنبيه للأخطار من أجل معالجتها بسرعه و البدايه في العلاج بشكل فوري .
أهلا وسهلا ف ( الفراشه ) , منوره المنتدى كله .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

*



			وفي الغضون أظهر مسح أن الغالبية العظمى من الأمريكيين تعتقد أن على إدارة واشنطن التحرك لتخفيف معدل الانبعاثات الحرارية الضارة، حتى في حال تقاعس الدول الأخرى.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههه 
الولايات المتحدة  دى بحسها أمنا كدى متكلين عليها فى كل حاجة





			ويتوقع "معهد مراقبة العالم" (Worldwatch Institute) أن يهدد ارتفاع مستويات البحار، بحلول العام 2015، 33 مدينة حول العالم ذات معدلات سكانية تصل إلى 8 مليون نسمة، على الأقل، من بينها 21 مدينة هي الأكثر عرضة لخطر المياه المرتفعة،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طب كويس 
فى بصيص أمل
هعيش 7 سنين اهه30:





			نقلاً عن الأسوشيتد برس.
ووفق دراسات أعدتها الأمم المتحدة ومنظمات بيئية أخرى مختصة من بين تلك المدن: القاهرة والإسكندرية في مصر،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يبشرك بالخير*


----------



## سيزار (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

موضوع جميل يا قلم حر
******************************

س الناس خافت فى مصر ... انت شايف كلام الاعضاء
بصراحه حزنت جدا
يا جماعه دى ظواهر طبيعيه نتيجه للتغيرات البيئه الخاطئه ولذلك بيكون ليها مساوء كتيره ولكن على مدى بعيد جدا  وبتتغير بشىء بسيط مش كبير ..

وبعدين يعنى هو تسونامى دى كان ليه وقت
مكنش ليه وناس كتيره راحت فيه ... هل الزلازل ليها وقت ... ملهاش وقت ويوم ما بتحصل الناس بتموت وهى نايمه فى سرايرها .... 
الطبيه لا تقهر من ايد البشر صعب ... ولكن نقدر ان نحافظ على الكوره الارضيه حينما يبطل الشر والسلاح والجرى وراء جمع المال كل دا لو بطل هنرجع للعصور القديمه والتى هى البيئه البحته بكل معانيها

وبعدين يا جماعه الى يحصل يحصل مش هنقعد نستنى احنا هنغرق امتى او الى بعدينا هيحصلهم ايه
كله بأمر من الله وهو الفاحص القلوب والكلى 

وشكرا على الموضوع​
انا بحب اوى الحكايه بتاعت التلاميذ لما كانوا فى السفينه بصراحه جميله جدا

وهى فى الهزيع الاول قامت نوه شديده وكانوا هيغراقوا فيها ..
وهكذا الثانى
والثالث
والرابع الى ان جاء المسيح الرب فى ذات الوقت واسكت العاصفه وقال لهم اين ايمانكم ورجائكم
بصراحه نتعلم منه كتير ونثق فى ايد الله 
وشكرا


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

*


سيزار قال:



موضوع جميل يا قلم حر
******************************

س الناس خافت فى مصر ... انت شايف كلام الاعضاء
بصراحه حزنت جدا
يا جماعه دى ظواهر طبيعيه نتيجه للتغيرات البيئه الخاطئه ولذلك بيكون ليها مساوء كتيره ولكن على مدى بعيد جدا  وبتتغير بشىء بسيط مش كبير ..

وبعدين يعنى هو تسونامى دى كان ليه وقت
مكنش ليه وناس كتيره راحت فيه ... هل الزلازل ليها وقت ... ملهاش وقت ويوم ما بتحصل الناس بتموت وهى نايمه فى سرايرها .... 
الطبيه لا تقهر من ايد البشر صعب ... ولكن نقدر ان نحافظ على الكوره الارضيه حينما يبطل الشر والسلاح والجرى وراء جمع المال كل دا لو بطل هنرجع للعصور القديمه والتى هى البيئه البحته بكل معانيها
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يا سيزار
الموضوه ده مش زى تسونامى ولا زى الزلازل والبراكين
فى كوارث طبيعية فجائية وفى لا
وده من المواضيع الى ممكن تتدرس ويبقلها حل
يبقى ليه نحط ايدنا على خدنا ونسكت بدل ما نفكر فى حل ونحاول ننفذ 




			وبعدين يا جماعه الى يحصل يحصل مش هنقعد نستنى احنا هنغرق امتى او الى بعدينا هيحصلهم ايه
كله بأمر من الله وهو الفاحص القلوب والكلى 

وشكرا على الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا ادانا عقل وعلم عشن نستخدمه والانسان مش مصير عشن نشوف الكوارث الى ممكن نمنعها ونسكت
الموضوع بس محتاج دراسة جيدة وتنفيذ
وزى ما قال قلم حر مش دراسة بالوضع الحالى لا
لازم اتخاذ خطوات*


----------



## سيزار (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> لا يا سيزار
> الموضوه ده مش زى تسونامى ولا زى الزلازل والبراكين
> ...



****************************

*بصراحه يا جيلان كلمك مش عجبنى

بس هقولك شىء ..... الايمان والرجاء ان غاب عن عيونا ضاعت الابديه منا ..لازم يكون فى ثقه بعمل وخطط الله ...

وبعدين مش هعلق كتير 

لان الانسان منا مش ضامن عمره ثانيه واحده ...واى واحد فينا كدا الموت ليس له وقت ولا رقيب ..

الموت هو القيامه الثانيه المفأجه والسريعه والتى لا يحسب لها حساب ..

ووشكرا​*
وبعدين عمر العقل ما يتحدى الظواهر الطبيعيه ........... صعب


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

*


سيزار قال:



			****************************

بصراحه يا جيلان كلمك مش عجبنى

بس هقولك شىء ..... الايمان والرجاء ان غاب عن عيونا ضاعت الابديه منا ..لازم يكون فى ثقه وعمل وخطط الله ...

وبعدين مش هعلق كتير 

لان الانسان منا مش ضامن عمره ثانيه واحده ...واى واحد فينا كدا الموت ليس له وقت ولا رقيب ..

الموت هو القيامه الثانيه المفأجه والسريعه والتى لا يحسب لها حساب ..

ووشكرا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا سيزار انا مش قصدى عدم ايمان بربنا
بس ليه دايما بنفكر فى حياتنا بس واننا هنعيش ثانية ولا دقيقة ولا سنة
المفروض الانسان طول ماهو عايز يتصرف على انه هيعيش للابد فى حياته لانه مش ضامن الموت
كمان لازم نفكر فى الاجيال الى جاية هتعيش ازاى مش حياتنا بس
رجاءنا فى ربنا موجود لكن التفكير مهم فى حل المشاكل الى بردوا ( ربنا ) سمحلنا نعرفها بدرى عشن نحاول نتصرف
التوكل على ربنا جيد لكن التواكل مش حاجة كويسة
تحياتى:smil12:*


----------



## سيزار (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> يا سيزار انا مش قصدى عدم ايمان بربنا
> بس ليه دايما بنفكر فى حياتنا بس واننا هنعيش ثانية ولا دقيقة ولا سنة
> ...



******************

كتر الافلام والخيال العلمى بوظ دماغ هذا الجيل واقصد جيل مواليد 80 فيما فوق لهم نظره غريبه للواقع والحياه..

المهم مش زى ما بنشوف فى الافلام انهم بيقوموا بعمليه صد نيزك جاى وهيضرب الارض
او اعصار ( ترنادو ) مثلا وهيخليه يلف ب العكس .. او تفادى زلزال قوى .. ممكن يتفادى البراكين لان ليه وقت وتزعم انها على وشك الانفجار.. كل الى بتعمل وهو اخلاء المنطقه

ولكن ظاهره زى غرق الدلتا والى غير ذلك .. دا شىء طبيعى برضه ازاى هنتصدله ما فيش فايده 
هو ممكن النحر يعلى ويدخل واحده واحده ولكن مش هيبقى مفاجاء صعب .. وحتى لو مفاجاء برضه حكت ربنا احنا مالنا هنعمل ايه الى يريده يكون .. مش هشغل بالى بكره هموت ازاى .. انا هشغل بالى بكره هتوب ازاى 
وكام مره مرحوتش فيها الكنيسه الى غير ذلك .. قيامتى هى نفسى ولا احد سواها 
وشكرا


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

*


سيزار قال:



******************

كتر الافلام والخيال العلمى بوظ دماغ هذا الجيل واقصد جيل مواليد 80 فيما فوق لهم نظره غريبه للواقع والحياه..   (((((       :t9:      )))))المهم مش زى ما بنشوف فى الافلام انهم بيقوموا بعمليه صد نيزك جاى وهيضرب الارض
او اعصار ( ترنادو ) مثلا وهيخليه يلف ب العكس .. او تفادى زلزال قوى .. ممكن يتفادى البراكين لان ليه وقت وتزعم انها على وشك الانفجار.. كل الى بتعمل وهو اخلاء المنطقه

ولكن ظاهره زى غرق الدلتا والى غير ذلك .. دا شىء طبيعى برضه ازاى هنتصدله ما فيش فايده 
هو ممكن النحر يعلى ويدخل واحده واحده ولكن مش هيبقى مفاجاء صعب .. وحتى لو مفاجاء برضه حكت ربنا احنا مالنا هنعمل ايه الى يريده يكون .. مش هشغل بالى بكره هموت ازاى .. انا هشغل بالى بكره هتوب ازاى 
وكام مره مرحوتش فيها الكنيسه الى غير ذلك .. قيامتى هى نفسى ولا احد سواها 
وشكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


سؤال
يعنى لو حضرتك ماشى وشايف حاجة هتقع عليك
وامامك متسع من الوقت لتفاديها
هيكون موقفك ايه
هتسبها تقع عليك وتقول ربنا عايز كدى
ولا تحاول تنقذ نفسك ؟*


----------



## سيزار (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> سؤال
> يعنى لو حضرتك ماشى وشايف حاجة هتقع عليك
> ...



************************

هههههههههههههههههه.... دى مش ظاهره طبيعيه اذن الرد مقفول ولا يوجد اجابه ؟؟

احنا بتكلم فى اصل وليس تفريعات وهناك كلمه لو ... لو ... لو ..

لاتوجد مكان لها هنا


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*

*


سيزار قال:



			************************

هههههههههههههههههه.... دى مش ظاهره طبيعيه اذن الرد مقفول ولا يوجد اجابه ؟؟

احنا بتكلم فى اصل وليس تفريعات وهناك كلمه لو ... لو ... لو ..

لاتوجد مكان لها هنا

أنقر للتوسيع...



ظاهرة طبيعة   نعم
كل شىء بأمر ربنا   نعم

لكن
انا بتكلم ان عنصر المفاجأة مش موجود
يعنى فى فرصة نتصرف لو قدروا يعملوا حاجة
وبعدين انت زعلان كدى ليه يا باش مهندس سيزر
انت حابب تغرق ولا ايه
ده احنا اسكندراينة زى بعض و أول الى هيموتو:hlp:*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> مدينتان عربيتان ضمن 21 مدينة مهددة بارتفاع مستويات البحار
> 1129 (gmt+04:00) - 21/10/07
> 
> 
> ...



*خبر عاطل جدا"
قلبنا معهم 
ربنا يستر
شكرا" عن الساكنين
هناك قلم حر
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*ارقام خيالية من المال لمجابهة التغير المناخي 
بون (المانيا): قالت وكالة الطاقة الدولية الثلاثاء إن من شأن هدف خفض انبعاثات الكربون المتسببة في ارتفاع درجة حرارة الارض بمقدار النصف بحلول العام 2050 أن يضيف 45 تريليون دولار الى فاتورة الطاقة العالمية. 


 وتطمح اليابان الى حث قادة مجموعة الثمانية على إقرار هدف من هذا القبيل الشهر القادم. 

وأبلغ بيتر تايلور المحلل لدى وكالة الطاقة الدولية اجتماعا على هامش مؤتمر مناخي في ألمانيا "هذا مال كثير". وكان تايلور يستعرض تقرير "آفاق تقنيات الطاقة" الذي تنشره الوكالة في اليابان الجمعة. 

وأضاف "انه ينطوي على نظام للطاقة مختلف تماما". 

وقال تايلور في تصريحات إن الهدف يتضمن على سبيل المثال وصول توليد الكهرباء من مصادر متجددة مثل المساقط المائية والرياح الى نصف اجمالي الانتاج مقارنة مع 18 في المئة الآن. 

ويقول علماء ان على العالم أن يوقف ويعكس اتجاه زيادات تدريجية في انبعاث الغازات المسببة لظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري لتجنب كارثة تغير مناخي قد تشمل ارتفاع منسوب البحار وطقسا أشد قسوة. 

وكانت اليابان حثت الاسبوع الماضي قادة مجموعة الثماني على تحديد هدف عالمي لخفض غازات ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري الى النصف بحلول عام 2050 عندما يحضرون قمة المجموعة التي تستضيفها مدينة طوياكو في شمال اليابان الشهر القادم. 

واعتبرت وكالة الطاقة الدولية العام 2005 سنة الاساس لدى حسابها تكلفة خفض انبعاثات ثاني أكسيد الكربون أكثر غازات ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري التي يصنعها الانسان شيوعا بمقدار النصف بحلول عام 2050 وهو هدف طموح جدا لم يسبق للوكالة أن حاولت تقديره. 

وقالت الوكالة التي تقدم المشورة في مجالة الطاقة الى 27 بلدا غنيا ان هذا يستلزم استثمارا اضافيا بقيمة 45 تريلون دولار على صعيد العرض والطلب حتى عام 2050. 

وألحق ارتفاع تكاليف الطاقة في الآونة الاخيرة من جراء أسعار النفط القياسية الضرر بقائدي السيارات والمزارعين والصيادين مما أوقد شرارة احتجاجات في أوروبا. 

وحددت وكالة الطاقة الدولية 17 تقنية ستكون ضرورية لتحقيق هدف 2050 وتشمل هذه التقنيات على صعيد المعروض استخلاص وتخزين الكربون الذي يتضمن دفن انبعاثات الكربون من المحطات التي تعمل بالفحم تحت الارض وهي تقنية لم تستخدم على نطاق تجاري حتى الآن بسبب التكلفة. 

وعلى صعيد الطلب يستلزم الامر تقنيات خلية الوقود الهيدروجيني التي لم تكد تختبر في السيارات. 

وأضاف التقرير أنه حتى اذا تحقق هدف 2050 فإن خفض انبعاثات الكربون بمقدار النصف بحلول منتصف القرن قد يفضي الى تركيزات طويلة الأمد من ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الهواء بنحو 450 جزءا في المليون. 

وقد يتجاوز هذا مستويات الامان وفقا لتعريف الاتحاد الاوروبي وتوقعات لجنة علماء المناخ التابعة للامم المتحدة. 

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووول للافادة
ربنا يسترها 






سلام ملك السلام*


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

الرد بالأزرق :


> يوم أمس, 05:33 am   #*24* *جيلان*
> مافيش فايدة
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه .
علشان تعرفوا أن ( وش الخير ) مش أنا .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع جميل يا قلم حر​
> ******************************​
> س الناس خافت فى مصر ... انت شايف كلام الاعضاء
> بصراحه حزنت جدا
> ...


شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



سيزار قال:


> ****************************
> 
> *بصراحه يا جيلان كلمك مش عجبنى*​
> *بس هقولك شىء ..... الايمان والرجاء ان غاب عن عيونا ضاعت الابديه منا ..لازم يكون فى ثقه بعمل وخطط الله ...*
> ...


ظاهره طبيعيه !!
لا دي من صتع البشر , و أثرت بالطبيعه .
يعني : لو لاتظافر البشريه ( بالعمل ) من أجل حل مشكلة ثقب الأوزون , فماذا كنت تتوقع أن يكون الوضع الآن ؟
وهذه المشكلة تحتاج أيضا لتظافر عالمي .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: القاهره و الاٍسكندريه مهددتان بالغرق  خلال سنوات قليله !!!*



سيزار قال:


> ************************
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه.... دى مش ظاهره طبيعيه اذن الرد مقفول ولا يوجد اجابه ؟؟
> 
> ...


 دي مش ظاهره طبيعيه , دي خلل في الطبيعة من صنع بشري ( على الأقل نسبه كبيره جدا من صنع البشر ) .
لما تشوف واحد واقع في بير أو هيوقع في بير , تساعده أو تصليله بدون ما تساعده ؟


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *خبر عاطل جدا"*
> 
> *قلبنا معهم *
> *ربنا يستر*
> ...


خبر تعيس , مش بس عاطل .
بس التحذير واجب ( طبعا تحذير الهيئات العالميه ) .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *ارقام خيالية من المال لمجابهة التغير المناخي *
> *بون (المانيا): قالت وكالة الطاقة الدولية الثلاثاء إن من شأن هدف خفض انبعاثات الكربون المتسببة في ارتفاع درجة حرارة الارض بمقدار النصف بحلول العام 2050 أن يضيف 45 تريليون دولار الى فاتورة الطاقة العالمية. *
> 
> 
> ...


جميل جدا .
نقاط أساسيه جدا , تحتاج للكثير من التضامن الدولي , لوقف هذه الظاهره و تأثيراتها السلبيه المنتظره .
شكرا لنقلك الرائع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

